# Your skills, hobbies that save money



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

I seldom pre-made dinners. Except frozen perogies, ravioli. 98% time I cook from scratch. But I'm not a gardener. Nor do I can any food. Canning is not my thing since I naturally cook 60% Asian style. (recipes in my head). Annually I do freeze fresh berries and butternut squash. No I don't bake bread, since bread isn't really part of much of my diet. 

I have not made effort to service my own bikes. I do personally know several women...my age and less, who do take apart a bike completely, do some fixes. While others have installed their own toilet, etc.

So sewing is real skill...and did sew 80% of my business wear for about 15 yrs. before cycling bug bit me. Yes, I did tailored lined jackets, etc. I've delayed buying a new sewing machine since my new clothing needs are very low when approaching retirement and now WFH last 3 yrs. 80% of time.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

I should say I seldom buy pre-made dinners from store.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

I basically do everything myself that I can, from auto/home repairs to sewing.  In fact I just replaced the zipper in my winter jacket this week! I do get funny looks when people find out I can sew or when I drop into a Fabricland store. Maybe if Dewalt came out with a sewing machine more men would sew, lol.

Most bicycles are pretty low maintenance though I'm not sure about some of the newer models but you should give it a shot. BTW, other than tires, my '97 Kona just keeps on chugging along with almost neglectful maintenance.

Tomorrow I'll be doing drywall repairs and painting at a friends house. I did a few drywall touch-ups at my house last month before new windows got installed and was my first using hot mud ... that stuff is awesome! Took a bit to re-learn how to do a good finishing coat again.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

cainvest said:


> I basically do everything myself that I can, from auto/home repairs to sewing.  In fact I just replaced the zipper in my winter jacket this week! I do get funny looks when people find out I can sew or when I drop into a Fabricland store. Maybe if Dewalt came out with a sewing machine more men would sew, lol.
> 
> Most bicycles are pretty low maintenance though I'm not sure about some of the newer models but you should give it a shot. BTW, other than tires, my '97 Kona just keeps on chugging along with almost neglectful maintenance.


I said earlier that I've been participating (still do) in an international cycling forum for last 15 yrs. Primarily Americans with only 6 of us Canadians. Active participants are 90% male. They are a great bunch....they do invest like everyone else, but of course the forum there began with cycling which lifts the whole tenor of topics in very different way. Yes, guys in addition to owning 3-10 bikes, repairs, some do have /use sewing machine. The guys there are far more freer and willing to show off their cooking, BBQ'ing, etc. Just far more horseplay plus serious topics which have nothing to do with cycling/fitness.

We have also lost some members due to death so we dedicate names of a forum to those lost.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

The guys over in cycling are approx. late 40's up in age. Several are retired or nearly.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I fix broke stuff and look after the decorating inside and the porch etc., but my wife has all the practical skills.

She knows all the traditional stuff like sewing, knitting, crochet, baking and cooking but she saves the money with her grocery shopping and dogged determination to save money. 

She knows all the prices in all the stores and goes all over loading up on sale goods. She will make 4 trips on a day off buying this here and that there. Load after load and I just keep putting it all away and wait for the next load to arrive.

Our son calls and says has mom got extra ketchup, dish soap, pickles, and coffee and I say yes, and he says…of course she does.

Me…I go to 1 store, put what I want in the buggy and dont care what it cost.

She doesnt let me shop anymore.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

sags said:


> I fix broke stuff and look after the decorating etc., but my wife has all the skills.
> 
> She knows all the traditional stuff like sewing, knitting, crochet, baking and cooking but she saves the money with her grocery shopping and dogged determination to save money.
> 
> ...


Not sure you have children. Since some of the habits, might come from that.

Since I don't have children, there wasn't a need for me to go crazy on grocery deals. Usually I have 2-3 things I need when make a trip and when inside store, I purposefully browse, and will buy some food on sale if I know I will use it or can prepare it fresh within a wk. or so. Do you folks ever consider shopping at ethnic supermarkets if living in a big city? 

There are some great deals if one is open to try. I never believe people who ***** to me about higher grocery bills in big city. One can shop reasonably fine if one chooses right stores. Not all of us live out in farming communities.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Our son has 4 kids and lives across the road. They are always out of something and he just sends one of the boys over.

Kind of like the big Greek Wedding set up.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jlunfirst said:


> Do you folks ever consider shopping at ethnic supermarkets if living in a big city?


On a semi-regular basis I hit up a chinese grocery store, good prices on bags of rice and a few other things.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

If such a store exists, middle eastern grocery store can be another place. Their rice tends to be basmati or more drier,lighter grained. But a decent place will have incredible volumes...different types of couscous. In large plastic bags. It blew my mind when we first walked in. Of course, lovely phyllo pastry to make very elegant easy desserts and tons of different spices. Calgary in past decade has a growing sizable population to serve this segment. It would serve parts of South Asian community also and Ethopian locals.

I also hit up an Italian supermarket near the airport...just fantastic dry pasta choices for pricing and gnocchi as well as wider range, well priced cured meats, ie. proscuitto, etc. and cheeses. They are also a wholesaler in western Canada for certain tomato sauces, pesto,etc. Unfortunately I only make these trips during cycling seasons where it becomes a fitness ride for me also through our park pathway system.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I live in downtown Toronto which is the epicenter of ALL shopping malls, ethnic stores, etc. The buying options are unlimited. Just make sure to have your credit cards or cash in your pocket. Not Bitcoins or gold bars though unless you pllan on doing some funny exchanges (and yes, they have locations for those too).


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ I live in downtown Toronto which is the epicenter of ALL shopping malls, ethnic stores, etc. The buying options are unlimited. Just make sure to have your credit cards or cash in your pocket. Not Bitcoins or gold bars though unless you pllan on doing some funny exchanges (and yes, they have locations for those too).


 I lived, worked and biked in Metro Toronto for 18 yrs. (before I lived in K-W, London ON). I lived just north of Little Italy and then moved to Scarborough where I bought and lived in a condo. I biked daily during cycling seasons into downtown Toronto and (mid-town before) for work. Yes, I became fit and still love cycling @63 yrs. It was a 32 bike commuter round trip daily. Winter I walked across the street to take subway.  I sold my place when relocated to vancouver to join life with my partner at the time.

Yes, Toronto is very vibrant, crazy and faster pace...the intellectual capital and economic strength of Canada does also lie with GTA and Golden Horseshoe area. Make no mistake. Albertans who have never lived/worked in Ontario, don't understand / appreciate much of this. I actually get tired of people who are just clueless about this and refuse to learn.

Never will touch bitcoin, crypto. When I heard someone's daughter and friends were data mining...I thought to hell with that. Just forget about investing..in "air". Ether. Doesn't benefit society ...at all.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

For years I accrued skills to save money. Every six months try and gain a new skill (drywall, roofing, electrical, plumbing, car). Then I realized that was the wrong approach. Now I accrue skills for the sole purpose of making money. This change in approach has been better.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

afulldeck said:


> For years I accrued skills to save money. Every six months try and gain a new skill (drywall, roofing, electrical, plumbing, car). Then I realized that was the wrong approach. Now I accrue skills for the sole purpose of making money. This change in approach has been better.


There is a certain point where the learning for those fixes, just isn't worth the extra fiddling around (and wondering if you're doing to Code). I watched my partner who has a civil engineering degree, do things around home, and hence, naturally abit more mechanically inclined, who knew his limits/lack of time and instead, pay a trained tradesperson. He could answer questions related to concrete idiosyncrasies. He was better off doing sophisticated financial modelling for his son's biz instead.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Over the years I have done three home renos. About the only thing that I would not do is drywall taping and mudding. 

Home reno days are over for me. Just did the ceramic tiling in two bathrooms at my daughters home but that is it.

We travel frequently. I am able to reduce our travel costs by shopping internationally and by being aware of currency movements. We saved 15 percent on an Africa trip by delaying it a year. Strictly currency savings. We saved another 25 percent on the safari portion of the trip by dealing direct with the tour company in South Africa vs. through a local TA that supposedly specialized in safaris.

We bought a 21 Australia/NZ cruise by calling RCI Sydney instead of buying from what was then our usual on line discount US cruise TA. 30 percent difference, adjusted for currency over the best US price that we could get. We do the same for hotels., flights, etc. The last three AI stays that we have purchased in Mexico we purchased though a UK travel company, then we arranged our own air. We did the same with two stays in Cyprus. We also try to deal direct and ask for cash discounts. The condo in Zakynthos that we rented was 500Euro on booking. com. We found the owner on internet and did a deal for 250E cash. 

We find the largest differences in price from one country website to another is on late booking. The one thing that we need to be very careful is understanding the various T's and C's. For example, buying a cruise from an agency in Canada or the US has fare more more generous T's and C's than buying it other countries. Except when you are buying late booking cruises which is what we typically buy. The other requirement...a credit card that does not charge the typical 2.5 -3 percent premium on foreign purchases.

It can take a lot of keyboard work. Pre covid our regime was to do two 2 month independent international trips per year, and with some shorter ones in between. I have a good friend who does the same so we often exchange information, tips, and travel suggestions.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Not a cruise vacation person. Just take a local ferry to get from point A to point B...ie. in Mediterranean in Greece. Cheap and basic. Because my partner did also speak German (he immigrated from Germany as a child), we were booking directly our accommodations and use Eurail passes via train with our bikes for in between shorter rides through villages. I found my lousy French still helpful to read basic signage and menus.

Even for Japan and Seoul, we booked everything locally. And yes, metro system was going there in person. Most staff in big cities speak /know some English. It's not perfect but that's ok....I already live a twilight zone of my whole life with deteriorating Chinese as my lst language. 

I did 1 group tour for lst trip to Europe for 8 countries before I met my partner. It was fine but don't think I would ever do that many countries in 1 shot.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

afulldeck said:


> For years I accrued skills to save money. Every six months try and gain a new skill (drywall, roofing, electrical, plumbing, car). Then I realized that was the wrong approach. Now I accrue skills for the sole purpose of making money. This change in approach has been better.


Skills for making money is the first thing people should learn, a good paying job you enjoy is the highest priority IMO and also investing said money. 

There are other benefits to learning skills that just paying for them doesn't help,

understanding what needs to be done (i.e. not getting ripped off)
knowing the work was done correctly
not wastng time finding someone good for specific job

Of course there are times DIY just doesn't pay,

too much time to learn multiple new skills for a smaller job
requires special tools not available to rent
requires a team with experience (can't always get friends to fill in for pizza pay)

Also if you don't enjoy learning new things or get frustrated easily the DIY route likely isn't for you.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jlunfirst said:


> There is a certain point where the learning for those fixes, just isn't worth the extra fiddling around (and wondering if you're doing to Code).


Sometimes jobs related to code (pulling permits) I shy away from, can add too much time to the process depending on complexity.



ian said:


> Over the years I have done three home renos. About the only thing that I would not do is drywall taping and mudding.


Drywall finishing can be frustrating, definitely some tricks to that trade. Many years ago when I was working overtime at the office for a few nights I ran into a guy there doing drywall work. He showed me how it's done, all without any sanding and the new walls looked great.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

jlunfirst said:


> Not a cruise vacation person. Just take a local ferry to get from point A to point B...ie. in Mediterranean in Greece. Cheap and basic. Because my partner did also speak German (he immigrated from Germany as a child), we were booking directly our accommodations and use Eurail passes via train with our bikes for in between shorter rides through villages. I found my lousy French still helpful to read basic signage and menus.
> 
> Even for Japan and Seoul, we booked everything locally. And yes, metro system was going there in person. Most staff in big cities speak /know some English. It's not perfect but that's ok....I already live a twilight zone of my whole life with deteriorating Chinese as my lst language.
> 
> I did 1 group tour for lst trip to Europe for 8 countries before I met my partner. It was fine but don't think I would ever do that many countries in 1 shot.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We may visit two or three countries but we spend time in each. Four or five weeks in Greece plus a few weeks in either Cyprus or Turkey. Or ten days on Malta followed by three weeks in Sicily, and a few more in on the mainland. Same in the winter. A month or more in Thailand and a month in Vietnam. 

Our days of 10 countries in 14 days are long gone. I is slow travel for us oldsters.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have done most renos, but never touched electrical as it is way out of my lane.

I figure people go to school and apprentice to become licensed electricians for good reasons.

I doubt I could learn it all from watching a couple of Youtube videos.

Anyways, I can call my son and he does it for us.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Skills for making money is the first thing people should learn, a good paying job you enjoy is the highest priority IMO and also investing said money.
> 
> There are other benefits to learning skills that just paying for them doesn't help,
> 
> ...


Don't disagree with any of what you said. My original point was that making more money (by focusing on those money making skills) has a greater financial gain towards FIRE than trying to save money (by focusing on DYI). Personally I liked DYI, it was interesting, it save some cash but it just wasn't as profitable....


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jlunfirst said:


> I seldom pre-made dinners. Except frozen perogies, ravioli. 98% time I cook from scratch. But I'm not a gardener. Nor do I can any food. Canning is not my thing since I naturally cook 60% Asian style. (recipes in my head). Annually I do freeze fresh berries and butternut squash. No I don't bake bread, since bread isn't really part of much of my diet.
> 
> I have not made effort to service my own bikes. I do personally know several women...my age and less, who do take apart a bike completely, do some fixes. While others have installed their own toilet, etc.
> 
> So sewing is real skill...and did sew 80% of my business wear for about 15 yrs. before cycling bug bit me. Yes, I did tailored lined jackets, etc. I've delayed buying a new sewing machine since my new clothing needs are very low when approaching retirement and now WFH last 3 yrs. 80% of time.


Reading this thread, I am thinking that I have very few skills. 😄 I don't have much time for hobbies now, and when I did they cost me a lot more than what I saved. I do not have time to learn new skills for DIY nor do I enjoy it very much.

I tried gardening for the last three years and found that the cost of the plants, soil, material, and not including my time, was more than what I could buy at the grocery store, with the exception of herbs, which I will continue to grow. The other vegetables, all got attacked by the birds and animals. I may try lettuce again if this shortage doesn't end. I do regrow green onions from the bottoms and save a bit, but I don't eat enough green onions to save that much.

I can cook from scratch and am pretty good at it. However, with our busy schedules with the kids, there is very little time to do so. When I have time, I will make big batches of bread dough, pizza dough etc in my bread machine and freeze it. I currently am trying to make space in my freezer as I try to hunt down a Xmas turkey, so won't be making this. I guess most of 'skills' is food related as this is our biggest discretionary category. 

I don't sew well, though my mom was a seamstress, and can do the basics, but I pay for someone to alter my clothes, especially the kid's expensive uniform. I am pretty lucky that the person that does our alterations does it for free usually because I give their family all of our kids hand-me-down clothing. So I guess that would be a skill, I get a lot of free services from people because I do a lot of things for them. 

So really, I don't have alot things that save me money based on my personal skill set, but there are alot of things I do to save me money.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

afulldeck said:


> My original point was that making more money (by focusing on those money making skills) has a greater financial gain towards FIRE than trying to save money (by focusing on DYI).


Quite likely right but just "making more money" has it's limits for most people, of course saving money does too.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Another person here that likes to do everything himself, whenever possible. Have hired contractors a few times during busy times, but had a couple of poor workmanship issues where I could have done better myself, which tends to make you think twice next time you need something done. I don't mind paying a professional but expect the same or better than DIY. Vehicle maintenance/repair has always been a no brainer, as that's where I started. Home reno's, repairs, paint, plumbing, tiling, stonework etc. Always been that way, very mechanically inclined. Wife and I do all our own yard maintenance too, pretty straightforward. Built a couple of garages and sheds, even made the trusses. Rented boom lifts to paint exterior etc. The internet has been fantastic for learning new skills and how to repair/construct things. Struggle a bit with some of the tech stuff though. Turned my attention to investing after retiring, the learning curve was fairly steep and costly for a while but got it back on track.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Plugging Along said:


> I can cook from scratch and am pretty good at it. However, with our busy schedules with the kids, there is very little time to do so. When I have time, I will make big batches of bread dough, pizza dough etc in my bread machine and freeze it. I currently am trying to make space in my freezer as I try to hunt down a Xmas turkey, so won't be making this. I guess most of 'skills' is food related as this is our biggest discretionary category.
> 
> I don't sew well, though my mom was a seamstress, and can do the basics, but I pay for someone to alter my clothes, especially the kid's expensive uniform. I am pretty lucky that the person that does our alterations does it for free usually because I give their family all of our kids hand-me-down clothing. So I guess that would be a skill, I get a lot of free services from people because I do a lot of things for them.
> 
> So really, I don't have alot things that save me money based on my personal skill set, but there are alot of things I do to save me money.


Life would be different later when your kids are older and no longer at home. Kudos to even find time to be on this forum often.

Alot of Asian cooked dishes don't taste good frozen and then reheated. A reheated stir-fry? Not the same next day. I realize this entire forum would not familiar with more home folk dishes not found in restaurants: Chinese steamed meat dishes that have been marinated in soy sauce, etc. The way how I cook is what mother taught us as teens..... peasant, simple style which doesn't need to be expensive but more on technique and certain flavourings.

Mother taught all her 5 daughters how to sew. Really as teens in a poor family, we didn't get allowance. So if we wanted to be fashionable like everyone else....we each had to learn to sew. She was there to fix our sewing/tailoring errors. That was her act of love and patience. Hrs. at night fixing a tailoring problem that 1 of us tried. Since I haven't bought/had a sewing machine at home, when I visited Toronto this yr., I borrowed my sister's sewing machine for alterations...(new underwear. Don't get me started..on sizing these days.) She told me she just bought her 21 yr. old daughter, her own sewing machine. Daughter is studying mechanical engineering.

All of the above, is how much some of us may know already in skills, that if there is a willing young person to learn something for enjoyment, survival and as a benefit, save some money.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Is volunteering a skill?

I volunteer quite a bit, it passes the time and forces me out of the house even when it's -40.
At the library they provide snacks and sometimes meals, we get free books, dvds and cds. 
At the theatre we get to see the plays for free along with lots of parties and events. It's a younger crowd, mainly students, who I find a refreshing change to be around. They are so positive and have so much energy. Same with the ballet.
At the symphony there is lots of socializing and chatting with the patrons, most are older and retired like myself. Music is good for the soul and it is a nice outing every week.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Recently, I've been stitching and reparing holes in my socks, sweaters and long johns -manually. The stitching on my mocassins was coming apart too so I stitched it back together using the existing needle holes in the leather.

The same for my 16 year old Tilley multipocket vest. The material just below one of the zippers on the pocket completley ripped. I stitched it back and probably saved $10 by not having a tailor do it.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

bettyboop said:


> Is volunteering a skill?
> 
> I volunteer quite a bit, it passes the time and forces me out of the house even when it's -40.
> At the library they provide snacks and sometimes meals, we get free books, dvds and cds.
> ...


Glad you're looked after by the library and theatre. Bicycling events /rides crosses over ages, so I agree any activity that cuts across age groups can invigorate /add a great dimension. For now, it's just been me strolling in and out of the office in my cycling gear with bike panniers for the past few decades. Believe me, cycling female employees still is not same high ratio as males, but getting better over the years. For Calgary I haven't figured out volunteer work beyond my natural long-time activities of cycling and blogging. (I'd rather not reveal myself. It is a public blog.)

My past volunteering in other cities while working, has been on race relations/social justice matters...ie. literary magazine on the arts, literature, later for a national organization in Toronto. After all that for several yrs., was part of an organizing group Women on Wheels, for several years, which taught women and teens, cycling skills, familiarity with bikes, bike fit, and led some rides in Toronto. Sorry to surprise/shock. But it shouldn't shock that seniors, retirees get involved in these matters also. Social change DID start with some of us.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Tostig said:


> Recently, I've been stitching and reparing holes in my socks, sweaters and long johns -manually. The stitching on my mocassins was coming apart too so I stitched it back together using the existing needle holes in the leather.
> 
> The same for my 16 year old Tilley multipocket vest. The material just below one of the zippers on the pocket completley ripped. I stitched it back and probably saved $10 by not having a tailor do it.


I nearly bought a sewing machine but stopped myself. I knew I wasn't going into sewing clothes as I used to 3 decades ago. Simply because I already have alot clothing and would have make rm. to store a heavy sewing machine. (light ones will rock on table which is not good) I know there would be people willing to pay for alterations but it would turn me off quickly, to please fussy strangers vs. for just my own family (which alot already know how to sew anyway), and a few close friends (I have sewn wedding going away dresses for bride-friends.).


----------



## Saveching (Sep 18, 2021)

If you find Canning food not to your liking you can d(t)ry a food dehydrator. gives you more room in the pantry, helps control what you eat, easy to bring with you on trips, has uses outside of food, longer shelf life, great item to bring to dinner parties.
You can just use your oven the first few times to see if you like it before you invest in it.
Using dried up stock power instead of salt and soy sauce will give you the next level of flavour you usually only experience when going on a vacation.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Saveching said:


> If you find Canning food not to your liking you can d


I don't find canning cost effective.
The lids are expensive, plus everything else, the time, energy. I don't think you're coming out ahead.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Photography was always my hobby. Travel photography mainly. Good enough to win national contests and get published in magazines. Then my wife pushed me in to family photography when her friends started having kids (they are nothing alike). Ended up being pretty good at it. Added weddings and events/commercial stuff. It's become a part time job now, for about 12 years. Brought in about $160K in income over that time, which is a big number, but not big when you consider on a per year basis.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

I learned car mechanic at a young age. Now not only it helps me save but I actually enjoy it.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Because I do have real sewing and tailoring skills (but not exercised in past 2 decades due to cycling bug that bit me ), it has equipped me with an eye to assess quality/durability and care of certain fabrics and clothing construction when I shop. So yes, I can spot real deals and can assess if this clothing "deal" will last me for the next 7, even 20 yrs. I just can't gain weight! 

And it is true, clothing from stores manufactured over 40-50 yrs. ago, was much higher quality. The tailoring was much higher quality finish and more classic. 

THis is one of the reasons, I've only ordered online 1 garment in my life... a very warm parka for $132.00CAN. I don't think I will do that ever again. I really need to try a garment in person and dislike the extra time for refunds or exchanges. So buying in person is always better me. 

I'm certain others who have strong skills in certain area, found it handy when assessing quality of work, even pricing.


----------



## Eager Beaver (11 mo ago)

I pay a professional to pump out my septic tank. I won’t do that. I do all my own mechanical repairs and maintenance on all my cars, bicycles, lawnmower, snowblower etc. plumbing. HVAC.
I’ve not had a vehicle to a garage in about 15 years. 

My wife does all the home renovations and maintenance pretty-much by herself. Drywall. Tiling. Stucco. Brick & morter. Flooring. Windows. Siding. Cabinetry. Countertops. Bathrooms. Framing. Landscaping work. Retaining walls. And much more. When something is heavy she gets me to help lift. She does high quality work. She’s very picky and pays high attention to details.

Between the two of us we cover over 95% of our needs. Call-in an electrician. The septic guy. The natural gas guy. That’s about it. Those calls will maintain our house insurance coverage. The rest we got it.

Almost forgot, there is a massive old growth pine tree in the front yard. If it comes down, I’ll be calling the arborists to come deal with it. I did the wood-stove thing for years when I was a younger man. I’ve cut up and split enough wood. I’m good. 

My wife and I been working as a team for decades. We are fortunate to have each other. We’ve been learning new skills our whole lives. Taking-on new challenges. Its been fun, fulfilling and we’ve saved a ton of money.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

It helps if one is creative and reasonably good at what they do, so "saving" money by not going to restaurants so often, doesn't feel like uber restrictive. I'm an ok cook. I invent or build on recipes I know. Alot of those recipes are in my head, some it handed down from previous generation.

I boiled up frozen spinach and cheese ravioli. Made a mustard yogurt sauce with asparagus, peas and onions to pour over the hot ravioli. I could never just eat the ravioli plain without a sauce. (I could for boiled perogies bought from store. Another thing I would not prep at home.)

At university, I had to have instant ramen noodle soup with chopped bok choy or similar. It just seemed the plainess deserved more oomph.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

jlunfirst said:


> It helps if one is creative and reasonably good at what they do, so "saving" money by not going to restaurants so often, doesn't feel like uber restrictive. I'm an ok cook. I invent or build on recipes I know. Alot of those recipes are in my head, some it handed down from previous generation.
> 
> I boiled up frozen spinach and cheese ravioli. Made a mustard yogurt sauce with asparagus, peas and onions to pour over the hot ravioli. I could never just eat the ravioli plain without a sauce. (I could for boiled perogies bought from store. Another thing I would not prep at home.)
> 
> At university, I had to have instant ramen noodle soup with chopped bok choy or similar. It just seemed the plainess deserved more oomph.


One of the good things about cooking is that you can start with easy recipes and try out more complicated dishes as you advance. Almost anyone can learn how to cook a steak on the barbeque, how to make pasta or rice, etc. Learn a basic skill or technique and then learn another one. Once you have the basics down then it's mostly just doing the same thing with different ingredients and experimenting with seasonings and flavours.

Other skills and hobbies aren't so simple to master. Drywall mudding, electrical, replacing a window or door...many of those jobs require a basic set of skills and having the right tools before you begin.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> Reading this thread, I am thinking that I have very few skills. 😄 I don't have much time for hobbies now, and when I did they cost me a lot more than what I saved. I do not have time to learn new skills for DIY nor do I enjoy it very much.
> ...
> So I guess that would be a skill, I get a lot of free services from people because I do a lot of things for them.
> So really, I don't have alot things that save me money based on my personal skill set, but there are alot of things I do to save me money.


I see myself as falling largely into this category. 

Although I am "partly" retired now, I can work online, from anywhere in the world, and work as many hours a week as I can stand at about $75 an hour. So, generally, services that won't cost me much more than that, (after tax amount), I see as better for me to do what I know how to do to pay someone else to do what that person knows how to do. 

Living off-grid, I must have a certain basic skill set, I suppose. Not really possible or practical to hire someone for every small job. But some jobs I would just as soon leave to someone else, even though I could do it on my own. 

Since leaving Canada a month ago, I have had someone back home replace some of the chain that holds our dock in place. It lasts only so many years in salt water. Yes, I could go into town, buy the heavy chain and shackles, load it into the truck, then from truck into the boat and, once at the dock, don a wetsuit or drysuit, scuba gear (I have been certified as a diver since age 16) and jump into the cold pacific to drag the chain from where I put it over the side, to attach one length to one 2-ton anchor that's in about 40 feet of water and the other length to another 2-ton anchor 100 feet further out, in about 60 feet of water, then attach both to the dock frame. 

Sure, I could do that and save a few hundred bucks in labour and feel smug about it. But the idea, literally, leaves me cold. I have never liked cold water diving. I hate wetsuits/drysuits. My idea of pleasant diving is in places like Belize, Philippines, etc. The whole chain replacement operation to me is unpleasant. I'd much rather spend a few warm and dry hours at my computer and give the earnings to the dock repair guy. He does it all - picks up the chain, brings it out in his boat, start to finish. Makes me think that's perhaps what money is for. Maybe wrong-headed, but works for me.

Like PA, I do quite a bit for others that comes back to me. Being a retired lawyer, I cannot do legal work and bill for it. But, I can give it away. But strange how, in giving it away, I find myself the beneficiary of free services without requesting said services.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I change the tires on my car on my own. I don't worry about the seasonal rush to the mechanic. I do however have to store four tires in my garage that's full of other junk. When my father quit driving and gave me his car, I knew I couldn't keep eight tires in the garage so I bought all weather tires.

And then there are the light bulbs that burn out so often. Cheaper to change them on your own than taking it to a mechanic all the time. But you have to be prepared to contort your hands to get at them.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Although I am "partly" retired now, I can work online, from anywhere in the world, and work as many hours a week as I can stand at about $75 an hour. So, generally, services that won't cost me much more than that, (after tax amount), I see as better for me to do what I know how to do to pay someone else to do what that person knows how to do.
> 
> Sure, I could do that and save a few hundred bucks in labour and feel smug about it. But the idea, literally, leaves me cold. I have never liked cold water diving. I hate wetsuits/drysuits. My idea of pleasant diving is in places like Belize, Philippines, etc. The whole chain replacement operation to me is unpleasant. I'd much rather spend a few warm and dry hours at my computer and give the earnings to the dock repair guy. He does it all - picks up the chain, brings it out in his boat, start to finish. Makes me think that's perhaps what money is for. Maybe wrong-headed, but works for me.
> 
> Like PA, I do quite a bit for others that comes back to me. Being a retired lawyer, I cannot do legal work and bill for it. But, I can give it away. But strange how, in giving it away, I find myself the beneficiary of free services without requesting said services.


I have always DISPISED cleaning. My parents were really frugal and did everything themselves. My mom was exasperated with nagging me, and one time said 'Well, you better be really rich to be able to afford to pay someone to clean up after you". I was stunned they you could pay people to do things like clean up after you, so I asked my mom, "How rich does one have to be to have someone clean up after you that's not my mom". It was that moment I understand why education was so important.

I have come to the conclusion that there are lots of things I can do, but less I can do very well and enjoy. For those things that I don't enjoy doing, it often takes me much longer and my results aren't as good, so I will hire them out. I have learned to value my time as much as my money. When I didn't have as much money, then sure, but there comes a point where you have to balance penny pinching with your enjoyment.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

I do have some skills, which not sure if it could result in a natural barter, easy exchange like mukhang. Depends on the network of people that one trusts and place, etc. I do know what my closest friends and family know what I'm good at. (and they are good also in same skills) But yea, some outlier skills that sets each person apart.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> ...
> I was stunned they you could pay people to do things like clean up after you, so I asked my mom, "How rich does one have to be to have someone clean up after you that's not my mom". It was that moment I understand why education was so important.


I hear ya'. My "moment" of profound realization came with my first full-summer job at a factory in Toronto, at age 16. Started every morning at 6. It was a job where we worked mostly on production lines. We were tied to the machines. Had to work at their pace and non-stop. If you needed a bathroom break, you had to motion for someone to come and take your position for the time it took. Two 15-minute breaks and one 30-minute break before quitting at 2:30, when the next shift took over. The rest of the time, glued to your spot and keep pace. We usually worked different lines and different products during the day, but all required you to be a part of a machine. There were people there growing old doing that. Made me think maybe staying in school would not be such a bad idea.

As for paying people to clean up after you, my high water mark on that score was living here in the Philippines for 3 years. We had a mansion in Manila (with a nod to the recent downsizing thread here on CMF). We had live-in staff - 3 maids, gardener, driver. Took some getting used to. Always someone to hand seeing it as their job to serve you, clean up, whatever. Had to get used to being called "sir" all the time. Every night at 11, our driver would come to me. It was his job to lock up all doors and gates, make sure the cars were parked within the compound, etc. So he would always ask: Lock up now sir?. I would say yes. A few times, I would say, "Yes Jimmy, but no need to call me sir." His response? "Yes sir." I gave up.

Having staff meant doing for ourselves no cleaning, no cooking, no laundry. Cars were washed and cleaned and taken for service. Need something picked up? Send the driver. It was not unusual to have someone come along to help if we went on a trip. 

The live-in staff thing I expect a number of people here have experienced working overseas. I know my parents always had staff when they worked in India and Iran. Something everyone should experience, but now, I am happy to do without. I never fully became accustomed to people who were not friends or family living under my roof. People who were paid servants. It's also a bit of a learning curve as to just how to treat them. I always found that part of me wanted to treat them as friends/family. But, a degree of detachment is required. A balance must be found. In addition to paying salary, here, the employer is expected to fund medical care. Here, that is cheap by western standards. Happily, I never found out just how far the obligation goes. What if an employee needs prolonged hospital care, multiple surgeries, etc.?

But, those were good years, for a number of reasons apart from living something of a celebrity lifestyle.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Saveching said:


> If you find Canning food not to your liking you can d(t)ry a food dehydrator. gives you more room in the pantry, helps control what you eat, easy to bring with you on trips, has uses outside of food, longer shelf life, great item to bring to dinner parties.
> You can just use your oven the first few times to see if you like it before you invest in it.
> Using dried up stock power instead of salt and soy sauce will give you the next level of flavour you usually only experience when going on a vacation.


While I don't do it myself, I agree with this. Even better is a freeze dryer, though those are quite expensive these days. Freeze dried food tastes way better than food from a regular dehydrator.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

As mentioned in the dumpster dive thread:

IT/computer technical skills
======================
I can't even imagine how much I'd spend if I needed to hire someone for all kinds of Tech/IT repairs/fixes/questions.
Also, I configured VoIP accounts as a substitute for my landline. This saves me about $40.00 a month when compared to the latter and also allows tons of useful extra features and flexibility. I save way more if you include my long distance calls.

I worked in IT for a long time, but you can learn a lot of this online through Youtube channels or websites. There are also some good forums where you can ask for help if you don't want to take the time to learn.

Soldering/Simple Electronic Troubleshooting
================================
Same as above. If it's a simple repair, like a bad solder joint, bad capacitor or blown resistor, I usually fix it myself. 
Soldering is a bit tricky and requires some practice to learn. But once you know how, it's quite easy. And I replace the components with higher quality ones than the originals so the device is much less likely to go bad again in future.

Investing Skills
============
Fairly self-explanatory. I manage my own portfolio, which gives me better returns at lower risk. And there are no management fees to pay.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

So I do the bulk of the home reno labor costs.
Outsourced the insulation and siding, windows, roof, and furnace replacements. 
Trim my own trees unless a really big task, like my 50' maple, when i will call in the pros. 
Outsourced reno of our main bathroom to minimize disruption time. 

Build an all season shed in the back yard, did my own hot tub pad and electrical services.
50' of new concrete sidewalk back to a patio poured around the hot tub. 

I do my own plumbing. I changed the laundry room layout and ran new drains and vents. Changed the incoming water from the meter to 3/4" as a feeder to tap off outside hose bibs and the washing machine and hot water tank before tying in to the balance of the old 1/2" water piping system. Recently a new water heater and DWHR install. 

I do my own electrical. Living room reno included 21 focusable pot lights on three separate dimmable circuits. 
Even as far as small 100A panel change out to 60cct 200A. Inspector picked on a few minor things like grounding copper gas lines, which was a new that year regulation I had never heard of, but said I did good work on all I had done on the panel swap. 

DIY when you know what you are doing saves a fortune on reno contractor labour costs. 
Plus it puts the schedule in my control.
And any faults in the workmanship are made by me and fixed by me.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

Ponderling said:


> So I do the bulk of the home reno labor costs.
> Outsourced the insulation and siding, windows, roof, and furnace replacements.
> Trim my own trees unless a really big task, like my 50' maple, when i will call in the pros.
> Outsourced reno of our main bathroom to minimize disruption time.
> ...


You said you were an engineer? Which area? My partner did have his civil engineering degree and only was an engineer for first few years before he moved into roles of analyst, then management roles for same oil firm. I realize alot of this stuff doesn't require it, but it can help in level of comfort. I know on the electrical he was a bit careful. He told me all sorts of stuff.


----------

